# New Hans Zimmer Strings material being recorded today!



## ThomasNL (May 16, 2018)

www.instagram.com/stories/spitfireaudio/

They are recording new material for the 20 cello's left and right. And the legend himself is present


----------



## SyMTiK (May 16, 2018)

and from one of the video clips, it appears to be short notes!


----------



## fretti (May 16, 2018)

So do you guys think this will be a free update (at least for "pre-orderers") or a payed upgrade/add-on? Or have just I missed something obvious in the videos?


----------



## Garry (May 16, 2018)

You didn't see Eric Whitacre there did you by any chance?!


----------



## Lee Blaske (May 16, 2018)

Interesting that they're adding to the library at this point. I also wonder if this will be an add-on upgrade, or a free update.

It would be interesting to see what the arc of purchasing on a library like this is over time. I would expect a big flurry of purchasing right off the bat, and then things settle down. Would an addition of some extra articulations boost sales?


----------



## blougui (May 16, 2018)

I'm confident it will be a free update.
The Spitfire way.


----------



## ThomasNL (May 16, 2018)

Lee Blaske said:


> Interesting that they're adding to the library at this point. I also wonder if this will be an add-on upgrade, or a free update.
> 
> It would be interesting to see what the arc of purchasing on a library like this is over time. I would expect a big flurry of purchasing right off the bat, and then things settle down. Would an addition of some extra articulations boost sales?



This. Even if they do sell it as an add-on, it will eventually probably be merged together. My money is on free update, especially after all the discussion/comotion on this forum.


----------



## Manaberry (May 16, 2018)

Maybe it will come as an update with all the bug fixes?


----------



## fretti (May 16, 2018)

ThomasNL said:


> My money is on free update, especially after all the discussion/comotion on this forum.


I'd say it really depends on what they actually do. Right now for me it looks like a "Ok, looks like people wanted more shorts/shorter shorts for the celli and the other sections; so let's listen to them" so more like a free update (also given they still have it on introductory offer; so it's possible they might still be in a "Beta"-phase with it?!).
But if they do all short articulations, for all sections etc. it might merge together raising the price to maybe 899€ (so +100€) but with a "Spitfire-fair" upgrade path for existing users (either as a free "Thank you" or a few bucks).
Just my little economic thought here
"Knowing" Spitfire though now for a little time, what I think they won't do is something similar to the EXPs from OT (at least not in that distinctness to have 5 EXPs for HZS)


----------



## Heledir (May 16, 2018)

Whatever else, bottle mic confirmed.

*Get hyped.*


----------



## Puzzlefactory (May 16, 2018)

Pirates of the Carrabean construction kit coming soon.


----------



## muziksculp (May 16, 2018)

Hopefully a short-articulations HZ-Strings expansion, I have been requesting this several times on this forum. Really delightful news if that's what they are working on. 

Cellos for now, maybe Violins, and Violas later ?


----------



## reutunes (May 16, 2018)

Heledir said:


> Whatever else, bottle mic confirmed.



I cannot handle any more bottle mic discussion on VI Control.


----------



## Heledir (May 16, 2018)

reutunes said:


> I cannot handle any more bottle mic discussion on VI Control.



DISCLAIMER: No shitposting here, just lightheartedness. Not to mention, when I heard them, my first thought was: I'd _so_ use those -- on their own. No bottle-hate here.


----------



## Daniel James (May 16, 2018)

heh


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (May 16, 2018)

Daniel James said:


> heh


It's the same when reversed!
Brilliant composition! :D :D


----------



## SyMTiK (May 16, 2018)

Daniel James said:


> heh



They're adding a patch for you where you press a key and it plays through the entirety of "He's a Pirate" from Pirates of the Caribbean  

( just jokin  )


----------



## MaxOctane (May 16, 2018)

SyMTiK said:


> They're adding a patch for you where you press a key and it plays through the entirety of "He's a Pirate" from Pirates of the Caribbean
> 
> ( just jokin  )



Yes, when you press the "D" key


----------



## Guffy (May 16, 2018)

Everyone's gonna get a piece of Jack Sparrow.


----------



## NoamL (May 16, 2018)

Of all the things in life that are free, time in AIR sure isn't one of them


----------



## Soundlex (May 16, 2018)

New longs and ff seem to be on the menu too...


----------



## Ryan99 (May 16, 2018)

blougui said:


> I'm confident it will be a free update.
> The Spitfire way.


I paid 200$ for a GUI update for HZ01...


----------



## fretti (May 16, 2018)

Ryan99 said:


> I paid 200$ for a GUI update for HZ01...


+HZ03 wasn‘t it? 
Like Chamber Strings and Chamber Strings Pro (=+Expansion Pack)?!
Or am I wrong informed there?


----------



## muziksculp (May 16, 2018)

Soundlex said:


> New longs and ff seem to be on the menu too...



Cool, but where is the menu ?


----------



## Garry (May 16, 2018)

Daniel James said:


> heh



@Daniel James , if this is correct, I think you deserve some credit for being the first to call out some of the problems. You were clear at the time that you were doing this to provide useful, constructive feedback, and in this way, we the customers help the developers to improve their products. If it's true that Spitfire are now recording additional material, and that this will be a free update, then you Daniel, I think should take a lot of credit, for voicing valid concerns and criticisms. Spitfire will very likely be using the feedback to improve their product.

Some people may or may not have agreed with everything you objected to (hey, even you didn't!), but all HZS owners and potential owners should be grateful that you stood up, at risk to yourself, and gave your honest opinion, because it will have been to the benefit of everyone, including Spitfire. Not everyone will give you credit for that, and since no one else yet has, let me be the first.

I've no interest in the drama, and certainly none in re-opening that debate, so if others disagree, that's no problem, but I personally won't be replying, but I thought this needed to be said.

Thanks Daniel.


----------



## fretti (May 16, 2018)

There?
From the videos: they record longs


----------



## Soundlex (May 16, 2018)

fretti said:


> There?
> From the videos: they record longs;
> but ff?might just be my phone speakers though


They updated their instagram story and you can clearly hear the ff or close at the very end. Even on a phone...


----------



## fretti (May 16, 2018)

Soundlex said:


> They updated their instagram story and you can clearly hear the ff or close at the very end. Even on a phone...


Now it sounds so yes, but not in a room full of people with the volume set to the minimum


----------



## Kroneis (May 16, 2018)

Hopefully it won't tempt me to finally pull the trigger on the library. Already way above the sample budget for 2018 

Still, cool of Spitfire to go back and record more content so soon after release.


----------



## RiffWraith (May 16, 2018)

Well, at least we know AIR hasn't been sold to the "wrong people" just yet....


----------



## storyteller (May 16, 2018)

DarkestShadow said:


> It's the same when reversed!
> Brilliant composition! :D :D


Just for fun, I saw the video below a year or two ago. The theme written for the television show Davinci's Demons is a pallindrome... e.g. the same frontwards and backwards... Fun stuff! 

Fast-forward to 1:57 to see this particular part.


----------



## robgb (May 16, 2018)

So will they be loud or soft samples?


----------



## KEM (May 16, 2018)

Is it for the Daniel James Expansion?


----------



## Ryan99 (May 16, 2018)

fretti said:


> +HZ03 wasn‘t it?
> Like Chamber Strings and Chamber Strings Pro (=+Expansion Pack)?!
> Or am I wrong informed there?


There was no free update available for the GUI. Only the forced option to pay 200$ and get HZ03 as a "courtesy"...


----------



## InLight-Tone (May 16, 2018)

SyMTiK said:


> They're adding a patch for you where you press a key and it plays through the entirety of "He's a Pirate" from Pirates of the Caribbean
> 
> ( just jokin  )



It's actually a "He's a Pirate Slappin My Face With His D*^k" variation......


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (May 16, 2018)

I'd love to see a legato patch and some more articulations added to the 20 cellos center patch for a centered cello section that isn't quite as enormous as the 60 cellos patch.


----------



## Geoff Grace (May 16, 2018)

For those who missed it:



Best,

Geoff


----------



## germancomponist (May 16, 2018)

It would be cool if they record an enormous variety of chords. Especially with so many musicians it is important for my ears, that the chords do not sound tempered, but pure.


----------



## fiestared (May 17, 2018)

germancomponist said:


> It would be cool if they record an enormous variety of chords. Especially with so many musicians it is important for my ears, that the chords do not sound tempered, but pure.


1000% agree, would be a....


----------



## fiestared (May 17, 2018)

These guys are real "PROS", they discovered it's not the perfect tools they wanted it to be, so they improve it ! Would you imagine, Hans, Christian or Paul asking us to pay again for it... they'll never do that. They are " PROS " !


----------



## fretti (May 17, 2018)

I wonder how much the size of the library will increase when they record all that additional stuff


----------



## Nuno (May 17, 2018)

fretti said:


> I wonder how much the size of the library will increase when they record all that additional stuff



Ehehe that is the least of my concerns. I did jump on HZS train even with all the critics because i was sure they would be doing something about it and improve the product. I wish they keep improving it for many years


----------



## procreative (May 17, 2018)

fiestared said:


> These guys are real "PROS", they discovered it's not the perfect tools they wanted it to be, so they improve it ! Would you imagine, Hans, Christian or Paul asking us to pay again for it... they'll never do that. They are " PROS " !



Maybe in the early days, but all those players in Air need to be paid for. An update like SCS or HZP that was largely scripting/GUI would have been free not so long ago. Witness the raft of "Pro" versions that are repackages of material with a new GUI.

The only way this addition will be free is because they did not sell as many as they had hoped and want to revitalise sales. Otherwise all those extra costs will need to be covered, probably with "Hans Zimmer Strings Professional".


----------



## fretti (May 17, 2018)

procreative said:


> Maybe in the early days, but all those players in Air need to be paid for. An update like SCS or HZP that was largely scripting/GUI would have been free not so long ago. Witness the raft of "Pro" versions that are repackages of material with a new GUI.
> 
> The only way this addition will be free is because they did not sell as many as they had hoped and want to revitalise sales. Otherwise all those extra costs will need to be covered, probably with "Hans Zimmer Strings Professional".


If the addition increases the possibilities of HZS and adds useful content and even more variety, i'd be more than willing to pay for it (can't speak for everyone though). Just as I was to get the SCS Expansion for 99€ instead of 400€ by being able to upgrade to the Pro version
And HZ himself is probably also delighted to expand the abilities of his tool


----------



## Nuno (May 17, 2018)

The library is still at introductory price, and for me that means that maybe they «agree» that it does not deliever what was «promised» and it's not ready for full price. So, with the addition of new patches/samples sales will grow and eventually will cover the costs of new recording sessions. So I bet it wil be a free update now, with more paid upgrades later on..


----------



## Alex Fraser (May 17, 2018)

procreative said:


> The only way this addition will be free is because they did not sell as many as they had hoped and want to revitalise sales. Otherwise all those extra costs will need to be covered, probably with "Hans Zimmer Strings Professional".


How many mics would that one have? 100? A stereo pair in the car park so the sound can reflect off nearby buildings? That might be fun, actually. I'm willing to bet the current version *is* the pro one. 

Perhaps with hindsight SF thought the library could do with a finish up. So that's what's happening now. I guess the advantage is they can do another promo push along the lines of free update for all/final intro price etc etc

Has anyone asked, or have SF offered the reason for the pickups?


----------



## procreative (May 17, 2018)

Alex Fraser said:


> How many mics would that one have? 100? A stereo pair in the car park so the sound can reflect off nearby buildings? That might be fun, actually. I'm willing to bet the current version *is* the pro one.
> 
> Perhaps with hindsight SF thought the library could do with a finish up. So that's what's happening now. I guess the advantage is they can do another promo push along the lines of free update for all/final intro price etc etc
> 
> Has anyone asked, or have SF offered the reason for the pickups?



Lets hope so! But it has to come down to economics with that many players so we'll see... I have no axe to grind either way. Of course we don't even know for sure what it is these pickups are for?


----------



## procreative (May 17, 2018)

fretti said:


> If the addition increases the possibilities of HZS and adds useful content and even more variety, i'd be more than willing to pay for it (can't speak for everyone though). Just as I was to get the SCS Expansion for 99€ instead of 400€ by being able to upgrade to the Pro version
> And HZ himself is probably also delighted to expand the abilities of his tool



Thats true, I was just pointing out that there have been paid for updates that did not add to sample content whereas previously these type of fixes were free (Percussion Redux for example).


----------



## fiestared (May 17, 2018)

procreative said:


> Maybe in the early days, but all those players in Air need to be paid for. An update like SCS or HZP that was largely scripting/GUI would have been free not so long ago. Witness the raft of "Pro" versions that are repackages of material with a new GUI.
> 
> The only way this addition will be free is because they did not sell as many as they had hoped and want to revitalise sales. Otherwise all those extra costs will need to be covered, probably with "Hans Zimmer Strings Professional".


We're talking about Hans Zimmer and Spitfire Audio, sorry, but "maybe in the early days" is "has been" nowadays and this lib is still at the introductory price. You'll see, it's gonna be free and with a lot more features ; It's obvious !


----------



## fretti (May 17, 2018)

procreative said:


> Thats true, I was just pointing out that there have been paid for updates that did not add to sample content whereas previously these type of fixes were free (Percussion Redux for example).


Yeah thats probably due to business and keeping the cash flow alive for initial and future investments...very interesting from an economic POV imo how sample library developers deal with these things.
Though I wasn't "around back then" as SF was just to expensive for me so I always gazed at their products in astonishment but never really thought about owning something from them. So I didn't really keep track on their updates/upgrades


----------



## JohnG (May 17, 2018)

The expansion for SSS and SCS were both free if you had purchased their previous incarnations, Mural and Sable, in their entirety. Same with the winds -- if you bought the BML Winds series in its entirety, the extra mics for the Symphonic Winds were free. 

And, while much of the content is the same, the addition of the "Performance Legato" has been a huge boon -- far better than the original legato and much more musical to my ears than many / most other legato offerings available.

They also have continually updated and fixed problems with the Symphonic Brass library, again for free.


----------



## procreative (May 17, 2018)

I dont have a problem with paid for updates when there is new sample content, but feel a little cheated when its GUI/functionality. 

For instance HZP in its original format was very clunky to use, with Percussion they added the Kickstarter system at no charge, whereas for HZP it was a paid update which to get the same content in the new GUI meant buying two updates (despite owning all the sample content already).

Project SAM have updated Symphobia many times over with lots of extra content/features on a product that is many years old.

My observation is that Spitfire moved away from this philosophy around the time they expanded into plush offices.

Now they are moving again (wonder whats becoming of those studios they had custom built, especially now Christian is a "Willie"), thats a lot of Capital expenditure that needs to be covered somewhere.

Its their business, its their bottom line, its their choice. I like their products, but there is no getting away from the fact that they are "leveraging their IP" much more these days and with an investor on board they may not have a choice...


----------



## jononotbono (May 17, 2018)

Looking forward to seeing what gets added/improved upon! Love that SA and HZ are doing a Pickup for it!


----------



## blougui (May 18, 2018)

SA, a new investor on board ?


----------



## Pianolando (May 18, 2018)

Very cool and impressive that they are updating it. I think it’s safe to say that the complaining from the customers, most of all DJ, played a big part in this happening so quickly. Incredibly enough it looks like debating on this and other forums actually can make a difference (another example is the Behringer synth threads on Gearslutz where Uli Behringer actually listens to suggestions from four, members). Too bad that Spitfires initial response was so defensive and hot headed, and the drama that followed, but cool that they listened and rethinked.


----------



## prodigalson (May 18, 2018)

Pianolando said:


> Very cool and impressive that they are updating it. I think it’s safe to say that the complaining from the customers, most of all DJ, played a big part in this happening so quickly. Incredibly enough it looks like debating on this and other forums actually can make a difference (another example is the Behringer synth threads on Gearslutz where Uli Behringer actually listens to suggestions from four, members). Too bad that Spitfires initial response was so defensive and hot headed, and the drama that followed, but cool that they listened and rethinked.



Maybe... or maybe they were always planning some pickups and just decided to publicize it more due to the initial complaining and a more aggressive social media strategy in general.

Is it possible to book 80 players at AIR Lyndhurst and flying in HZ at a months notice?


----------



## fretti (May 18, 2018)

prodigalson said:


> Is it possible to book 80 players at AIR Lyndhurst and flying in HZ at a months notice?


Hard to say. But if HZ used these (original) samples in Dunkirk then they were (no expert or library developer; so correct me if wrong) probably recorded in 2016...
Could be that he only has time now to really work with Spitfire again on it and it was planned for a longer time. 
Or it was just the earliest "appointment" to book AIR after the release and he wanted to check how everything is going as he still puts his name on there...
But as I don't know his schedule I have no idea if he is in between projects, or has a little spare time to just fly to London, or if he has a project there anyway and so on...
Maybe @Rctec himself can say something about that?

+No idea how to just get 60 cellists to London from one day to the other or how long before such a session they have to get booked (or they just use a few others now when the original players don't have time?!)

Also: anybody has an idea on when to expect this to be released? Is July/August realistic?


----------



## procreative (May 18, 2018)

Or its possible HZ is in London to do a session with the very same players on a project (seem to remember it was stated many of them are the players he likes to use) and so they decided to double up and use them for another day? I would be surprised if he came over just for this session?


----------



## Rctec (May 18, 2018)

A library is never finished. I’ve been doing this since 1994, and we’re still recording. But yes, I was conveniently in London and The Hall and the players where available and I wanted to try some new ideas. It was a very expensive day, more overtime than I'm used to, but I feel every penny was well spent! And there will be more...The players and The Team are so dedicated to this. It’s truly a collaboration between my team and The Spitfires. But it’s very much my way of doing things and combining our experience with Spitfire's makes for endless great discussions, discoveries and new ideas. We are all obviously working composers with deadlines, so that makes us constant bleeding-edge beta testers and we are in it to constantly improve and expand the content. My philosophy has to be to not care about the limitations of disc-drives and cpu cycles now, but build content that may seem a little over the top and ridiculous now, but will be future proof...


----------



## jononotbono (May 18, 2018)

Rctec said:


> A library is never finished. I’ve been doing this since 1994, and we’re still recording. But yes, I was conveniently in London and The Hall and the players where available and I wanted to try some new ideas. It was a very expensive day, more overtime than I'm used to, but I feel every penny was well spent! And there will be more...The players and The Team are so dedicated to this. It’s truly a collaboration between my team and The Spitfires. But it’s very much my way of doing things and combining our experience with Spitfire's makes for endless great discussions, discoveries and new ideas. We are all obviously working composers with deadlines, so that makes us constant bleeding-edge beta testers and we are in it to constantly improve and expand the content. My philosophy has to be to not care about the limitations of disc-drives and cpu cycles now, but build content that may seem a little over the top and ridiculous now, but will be future proof...



"So... does this mean you were actually involved in your own commercial String libra.." I hear echoing in eternity. haha!

I am wondering if HZS is going to ever have something similar to the Spitfire Time Machine Patches in Kontakt? Being about to shorten and lengthen note lengths at the touch of a fader is a great thing.


----------



## Francis Bourre (May 18, 2018)

I hope Spitfire will fix the plugin. I don't know if I'm specifically unlucky but... I made a windows update this morning and the plugin can't access the database anymore. This is the second time it happens, and the only way to fix it is to reset the entire library, that means downloading everything again (partial 1.1.2 update fails to fix the thing).
Never had this kind of problems with Kontakt libraries... As you can guess, I start to lose patience.


----------



## Nao Gam (May 19, 2018)

@Spitfire Team as long as this is an optional upgrade if you decide to make this a paid update, think of the noobs on a budget pls


----------



## Will Wilson (May 21, 2018)

Francis Bourre said:


> I hope Spitfire will fix the plugin. I don't know if I'm specifically unlucky but... I made a windows update this morning and the plugin can't access the database anymore. This is the second time it happens, and the only way to fix it is to reset the entire library, that means downloading everything again (partial 1.1.2 update fails to fix the thing).
> Never had this kind of problems with Kontakt libraries... As you can guess, I start to lose patience.



Nope, you just need to reauthorise. Contact spitfire support there is no need to re-download everything.


----------



## Francis Bourre (May 21, 2018)

Will Wilson said:


> Nope, you just need to reauthorise. Contact spitfire support there is no need to re-download everything.


Thanks for the tip, but Spitfire didn't reply to my support request, so I had to download everything again. Phobos was broken as well.


----------



## fretti (May 21, 2018)

Francis Bourre said:


> Thanks for the tip, but Spitfire didn't reply to my support request, so I had to download everything again. Phobos was broken as well.


They don‘t work on weekends...
Have you actually tried the relocate button for their dedicated plugins before redownloading? Maybe it just couldn‘t find anything...


----------



## Francis Bourre (May 21, 2018)

fretti said:


> They don‘t work on weekends...
> Have you actually tried the relocate button for their dedicated plugins before redownloading? Maybe it just couldn‘t find anything...


Thanks for the info.
Yeah, I tried relocate, and reset with latest update as well. Everything failed.


----------



## fretti (May 21, 2018)

Francis Bourre said:


> Thanks for the info.
> Yeah, I tried relocate, and reset with latest update as well. Everything failed.


Ah Okay, yeah then was something broken
Would be interesting if the windows update changed something in the setting of the plugin or so that could be fixed easily...redownloading every time seems like a nightmare


----------



## Bill the Lesser (May 21, 2018)

I wonder how many string players died tripping on mic chords, or just bumping into each other.


----------



## Lee Blaske (May 21, 2018)

With AIR Lyndhurst up for sale, maybe they want to do whatever else they had planned for that library before the studio is turned into a bunch of offices or flats.


----------



## procreative (May 24, 2018)

Well I could be wrong but given the Promo is ending June 5th, would have thought if there was any chance this was going to be a "free" update they would be pushing that now to maximise sales. 

But then again maybe it will be a carrot to draw in buyers at RRP?


----------

